# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Net run rate calculation reverse formula

## Charan.mn

I need formula for Calculating Required net Run rate for a group match. .

For EG: in a Group there are 3 teams. All Teams will won one one match each .. and in the last match what is the margin to win for every team to  qualify for Next round. .

SAMPLE DATA : 

TEAM-1	Runs	Over	BALLS RR		TEAM-2	Runs	Over	BALLS	RR    RESULT
ABC   	48	8	48	 6.00	v/s	XYZ   	42	8	48	       5.25   ABC Won by 6 Runs
ABC   	59	8	48	 7.38	v/s	PQR	        67	8      48	       8.38   PQR Won by 8 Runs
XYZ                                                   PQR


 last match is with XYZ and PQR ... if XYZ win this match , there are chances of qualifying through NRR for 2 Teams. Formula Required for below scenarios .

1. MARGIN RUNS TO QUALIFY FOR PQR if they bat 1st 
2. MARGIN Win by runs to qualify for PQR if they bat 2nd
3. MARGIN RUN TO QUALIFY FOR ABC ( based on the runs these 2 team score)
4, MARGIN RUNS TO QUALIFY FOR XYZ if they bat 1st or 2nd 

Pls provide some formula for these calculations..

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Charan.mn, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## thakrish

Hi,

This is the introduction sub forum and those individuals that can help you would most likely not be looking here. Create a thread with your question in the below sub forum link then you would definitely get the best answer.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/

----------


## Charan.mn

I've wrongly posted here .. i was not able to delete this post also.. and even same question i posted in excel-formulas-and-functions forum but i dint received any response to that from last one week..

----------

